# Suche jemanden an meiner Seite zum gemeinsamen Leveln



## Freedomfighter (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebes Forum!

>-< vor weg falls dies das falsche Forum ist, bitte in das richtige verweisen! Danke >-<

da ich nun nach einer längeren Pause wieder mit WoW anfangen möchte, will ich mir den langen Weg von 1 - 80 nicht alleine antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele von euch denken jetzt sicherlich: "man jaul nich rum lvl einfach und gut." Aber ich tu mir immer recht schwer mit dem lvln bzw. es dauert doch immer... 

Aber ich spiele schon seid es WoW gibt. Ich kenne mich also bestens aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja aus diesem Grund möchte ich halt mit jemandem zusammen leveln. Ich spiele nur untoten Hexenmeister, die Seite der Allianz fällt damit weg.

Anfangen würde ich auf dem Server eurer Wahl. Nett währe es, wenn Ihr für mich vllt ein kleines Startkapital hättet. Z. B. 4 16er Taschen, damit bin ich glücklich.

Es reicht vollkommen 2-3 Stunden täglich, falls andere Dinge keine Zeitlassen völlig in Ordnung! RL > IG


Ja falls Ihr Interesse habt meldet euch doch einfach hier oder unter meiner ICQ nummer: *** ***


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (28. Februar 2009)

Ich habe deinen Beitrag mal ins Gildenforum verschoben. Viel Glück von meiner Seite. Ich habe dein PS und die ICQ  Nummer entfernt. Klär den ersten Kontakt über PN ab. 

Fragen dazu kannst du mir gern per PN schicken. Maximale Erfolge - viel Spaß auf buffed.de

/wink maladin


----------



## Mungamau (28. Februar 2009)

Kannst gerne mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen, würde gerne mit dir leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freedomfighter (28. Februar 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Kannst gerne mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen, würde gerne mit dir leveln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke, ich hab dir mal ne PM geschickt.

Und DANKE Maladin für die Richtigstellung dieses Beitrages.

MfG


----------

